
Start-ups and Emotional Debt - pw
http://www.evanmiller.org/start-ups-and-emotional-debt.html
======
pw
"I realize that many people who do successful start-ups say it was the best
thing that ever happened to them. But they’ve also become different people,
and they are not the same people they would have been if they had decided to
pursue another course. They have different sets of relationships, different
skills, different attitudes, and different desires. They really have no idea
what kind of person they otherwise would have been become."

